# Motor for Electric Chair?



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I am building an electric chair and want to animate it. I have tried a drill with a crank as recommended on another site but my figure is too heavy for the drill to lift.

Any recommendations on alternate motors or mounting for the drill?


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

How much weight are you talking about having to move?


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I would guesstimate that the figure is about 7 -9 pounds


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, 
Depending on how you are going to use the drill ( I'm guessing that you are going to clamp it to the back of the chair?) maybe getting a larger 1/2 inch would do the trick. Harbor Freight sells one for around $30 if you catch it on sale-which is most all of the time.
Other than that, I would say a washing machine motor or a squirrel cage fan motor.

If the 1/2 in drill does the trick, 2 "C" clamps and a piece of 1X4 should be more than enough to hold it in place. Reinforce the chair where you want the drill, then sandwich the drill between the chair and the 1X4 and put a C clamp, one on top of and the other below, and tighten down on the wood. Of course, theres always large nylon ties that do the trick, strapping the drill in a cross to support it up and down, and front to back.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

i was placing the drill underneath exactly like the following link: 
http://www.thesavages.com/HalloweenChair.htm

i'll see about getting a larger drill.

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Built this chair last year.





Hope this link works

It uses a 3/8" drill motor. I found it's critical to get the mechanisim for the crank/rod/rod guide aligned just right to prevent binding.

The victim is made entirely of foam rubber (seat cushion material) with the metal rod, the thing weighs a good 6-7 lbs.

The drill has enough power at full speed to make the chair jump around.

My guess is that the mech. is binding up somewhere.

I used large hose clamps to secure the drill motor.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks!

your chair looks great...do you have any pics of the mechanics?


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks
I'll try to take a few this evening and post them.
I also took a look at the "Savagehaunt" version. 
Looks like that one moves side to side. I liked the head helmet look so I went with up and down. I have a strobe bulb mounted inside the helmet so it can't take too much banging around.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of the mechanism.


















The extra link on the crank makes the rod remain vertical.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

impressive...wish i could weld...looks great! wish me luck with my set-up!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

volunteerguy said:


> i was placing the drill underneath exactly like the following link:
> http://www.thesavages.com/HalloweenChair.htm
> 
> i'll see about getting a larger drill.
> ...


I see now... all they are using is a very large radiator clamp to hold the drill in place. How about the springs that they used. That would certalinly help support the weight so that the drill doesn't have to do all of the lifting, and then you may could get away with a 3/8 drill versus the 1/2 in.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I am going to install the springs tonight and see if that works...but i do think i need to rework the cam system i am using.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Make sure when you mount the motor, you face it the right way. When too much pressure is applied, the handle will want to twist one way or the other. For instance, when you are drilling something and the bit catches, the handle will want to twist clockwise (if I remember correctly). You want this facing up into the chair for stability. Also when you hook up your linkage, have the link bolt in the down position, otherwise it will eventually pull thru the pvc, break the pvc, or just shake everything loose from trying to pull the pvc down too far. Hope that helped.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

got it...thanks...lets see if i can get this thing together tonight!


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

I jumping in a little late, but how about a wiper motor?

I have some pics/video on my site on how it turned out.

Z


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

very cool z...amazing website and we need to chat about your singing pumpkins, absolutely amazing!


----------

